# kde 4.2 - nepomukservices

## michael_w

Hi,

habe kde 4.2 installiert und muss leider feststellen das unter anderem nepomukservices ne Menge Leistung zieht (laut top). Was tut dieser Service genau, ist der notwendig und wenn nicht, kann man den abschalten, wenn ja wie?

thx

mw

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> habe kde 4.2 installiert und muss leider feststellen das unter anderem nepomukservices ne Menge Leistung zieht (laut top). Was tut dieser Service genau, ist der notwendig und wenn nicht, kann man den abschalten, wenn ja wie?
> 
> thx
> ...

 

abschalten ist ganz einfach: systemeinstellungen -> das tab "erweitert" anwählen" -> desktopsuche -> den haken bei nepomuk dienst aktivieren entfernen

notwendig ist er nicht, soll aber die dateisuche erleichtern. interessant macht diesen service das semantische netz was on the fly erstellt wird, wie du aber schon gesehen hast, auf kosten der CPU last.

mfg

----------

## michael_w

Hi,

danke erstmal. 

 *AmonAmarth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> notwendig ist er nicht, soll aber die dateisuche erleichtern. interessant macht diesen service das semantische netz was on the fly erstellt wird, wie du aber schon gesehen hast, auf kosten der CPU last.

 

Btw., wie nutze ich dieses "semantische netz"?

gruss

mw

----------

## Hilefoks

 *michael_w wrote:*   

> Btw., wie nutze ich dieses "semantische netz"?

 

Zunächst kannst du z.B. in Dolphin Dateien und Verzeichnisse taggen, bewerten oder auch Kommentare hinzufügen. Dolphin ist hier nur eine Beispiel-Anwendung, den im Gegensatz zu KDE 3 können diese Daten unter KDE 4 von allen Anwendungen benutzt werden. So können Tags die in Amarok oder Digikam gesetzt wurden, auch in Dolphin angezeigt werden - und umgekehrt. 

Daneben erhält Nepomuk seine Informationen auch direkt, genauer gesagt über den Datei-Indizierer Strigi, aus den jeweiligen Dateien. So z.B. aus den Metadaten einer MP3 oder direkt aus dem Text eines odf oder pdf Dokuments. 

Nun - wie kann man diese Informationen nun verwenden?

Leider ist der Nutzen von Nepomuk und Strigi in KDE 4.2 wohl noch nicht leicht erkennbar bzw. weiss ich nicht genau, welche Funktionen bereits in KDE 4.2 eingeflossen sind. Es dauert leider immer seine Zeit bis solch neue Funktionen und Funktionalitäten sich auch in den Anwendungen niederschlagen. Wie auch immer. Mit Nepomuk sind solche Sachen möglich, wie z.B. das anlegen einer FolderView die nur Dateien anzeigt, die mit einer bestimmen Information verknüpft sind (siehe Screenshot). Oder Anzeigen aller Dateien, die mir von einer bestimmten Person geschickt wurden (egal ob per Kopete, Mail,...). Suche ich z.B. eine Datei die ich von einer bestimmten Person geschickt bekommen habe und nutze ich seine eMail-Adresse zur Suche, so kann KDE mir auch die Dateien anzeigen, die ich von dieser Person per Jabber erhalten haben.

Und falls mal jemand ein passendes Plugin für eBuilds erstellt wäre es z.B. auch möglich sich alle installierten Programme, alle eBuilds aus einem bestimmten Repository, alle Programme die ich in den letzten 2 Tagen installiert habe, usw. anzeigen zu lassen. So könnte eine Suche nach "json" nicht nur alle Dokumente, Videos etc. anzeigen, die etwas mit JSON zu tun haben, sondern auch gleich alle Programme, die ich in diesem Zusammenhang gebrauchen könnte.

Nun ja... ich schweife ab.

MfG,

Hilefoks

PS: Vielleicht kann dieser Artikel auch einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln.

PPS: Bei mir verschlinken Nepomuk & Strigi übrigens kaum noch Speicher und CPU, nachdem Sie ihren Index einmal komplett aufgebaut haben.

----------

## AmonAmarth

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> PPS: Bei mir verschlinken Nepomuk & Strigi übrigens kaum noch Speicher und CPU, nachdem Sie ihren Index einmal komplett aufgebaut haben.

 

Das kann ich leider überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Bie mir hat Nepomuk/Strigi nach einem Neustart wieder von neuem angefangen rumzuindizieren. Bin das erste mal mit dem Indexdienst in Kontakt gekommen während der Beta-Phase von KDE-4.2 und hab es sei dem auch deaktiviert. Vielleicht es auch einfach ein Bug, aber seitdem ist der Dienst deaktiviert und meckert auch nicht mehr.

----------

